# iPad cover made from a book



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

I posted this in accessories already - but here we go. For some time I wanted to try my hand on one of these, when I found a slightly damaged book in a used bookstore I gave it a try. It was a bit of trial and error - the error is covered up with my label 
Here the pictures of my first effort...

























I used a cheap plastic back cover to hold the iPad - it fits Apple's magic front cover


----------



## Opieh1 (May 7, 2011)

Very neat idea. Did you come up with this for security, or fashion? If you did it so nobody would steal your iPad, you picked the right book. Nobody is going to walk off with that page-turner!  
I'm going to see if I can come up with one too.
How about a new thread on kindle boards...best book to hide your ebook reader in!
Opie


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

I used that particular book because I have worked in the fashion industy for the last 20 years


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

I am totally in love with that!! Very nice choice. Did you have any guilt taking the book apart? I would have but I'm a seamstress and collect vintage sewing books. lol

I will be looking for a K3 sized sewing book. Hopefully a damaged one or a duplicate of one I already have. 

This one would be perfect. Wonder how crazy the seller would think I am if I asked for dimensions. lol


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Shellybean said:


> I am totally in love with that!! Very nice choice. Did you have any guilt taking the book apart? I would have but I'm a seamstress and collect vintage sewing books. lol
> 
> I will be looking for a K3 sized sewing book. Hopefully a damaged one or a duplicate of one I already have.
> 
> This one would be perfect. Wonder how crazy the seller would think I am if I asked for dimensions. lol


There was some damage to the book and a number of pages were missing - so no regrets, it got a new lease on life


----------



## mrockzzz (Jun 29, 2011)

wow , the pics looks superb..are these available for sale ? would love to try 1


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

mrockzzz said:


> wow , the pics looks superb..are these available for sale ? would love to try 1


Not yet, this was the proto type. I've got a few vintage books in hand that fit the iPad, I'll put them up on my etsy shop when I made covers from them. It'll take a week or so as I am currently on a dive holiday in the Philippines


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

That is pretty cool I must say. If I ever get an iPad I'll have to do this.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Brem said:


> That is pretty cool I must say. If I ever get an iPad I'll have to do this.


Here is a bit of 'motivation' to try it. I made this one today and am quite happy with the result


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

How are you attaching the iPad?

Sylvia


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

ak rain said:


> How are you attaching the iPad?
> 
> Sylvia


The iPad is held by a PVC tray - they sell them in my local computer centre for fairly reasonable prices. I have seen thme on ebay as well.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Here is a more 'manly' one


----------

